# Brush advice (UK contractor)



## sparex (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello guys and gals i am new to the forum and am looking for some advice 

i am a UK based contractor only 24 years old been trading for 5 years and have been doing fairly well i consider myself a OK painter i understand the basic knowledge but there is no short cut to experience 

i have been using Harris and Hamilton brushes for the past 5 years 2" flats for cutting walls synthetics and black china bristle for oil based but i have come to a decision it time to upgrade not only my brushes but my production i have read a lot of the forum posts regarding this but a lot of them are out of date or not what i am looking for

i see a lot of you guys use 2 1/2" angel sash brushes and 3" wall brushes and i am hoping that with some better brushes more suited to the task in hand i could up my production a lot i often find my self running out of paint on a cut in well before i am out of reach 

so down to the question 

What size and make of brushes do you use for what and why would i see a great benefit in using Corona or Prudy brushes would i be able to cut in as far as i can reach without running out of paint and is a 3" really practical for cutting in (seems a bit big to me) 

also do you guys ever use any thing below a 2 1/2" brush 

thanks in advance for any reply s 

Darren


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wooster alpha 3" flat. You can also get it in an oval which holds way more paint. I keep a 1" on my van but only use it in between trim and nice cabinets so not often.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

You can absolutely cut in with a 3" brush. I have cut in with 4" brushes sometimes, but I prefer a 3" angle sash for cutting in. My current favorites are the Proform Picasso, Wooster Alpha, and Ben Moore nylon polyester extra firm all in 3" angle sash. I also like corona chinex for some things (oil and Duration exterior), and purdy syntox for polyurethanes.


----------



## F&SWins (Nov 5, 2011)

I almost always use 3inch brushes. Purdy "sprigs" are fairly stiff, I like them for good lines. The only downside is the sprig doesn't hold as much paint, but I love it. (also used a 3" corona liked it pretty good)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have some Hamilton's

I typically use a 3" brush for cutting in.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

I like Proform's 3" oval brush, it holds a ton of paint. They wear out fast, though. Also corona chinex is pretty nice.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Holly said:


> I like Proform's 3" oval brush, it holds a ton of paint. They wear out fast, though. Also corona chinex is pretty nice.


You girls and the 3 in brushes. My friend ( contractor) also female, that I work for sometimes, uses nothing but 3 in brushes. Me, they make my arthritis kick in, I use 2 1/2 in , 95% of the time.


----------



## sparex (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for all the great advice guys i heard mixed reviews about the corona cortez some say its the best others say because of it long flagg its lines are not very sharp 

sorry its taken a while to reply 
darren


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Coronas aren't easily available in the UK so I wouldn't get too attached to a brush that isn't easy to replace

Purdy's & Woosters are easy to get hold of and the Proform Picasso's are now available in the UK although only through one distributor who managed to get exclusive rights I believe.

Where abouts are you based mate?


----------



## sparex (Nov 6, 2011)

im based in south Kent fella

i have spoken to TDS and i think im going to order a couple of silver tips a couple of alphas and a couple of Picasso's 

think i get a 2.5 angel sash and a 3 in all and see how i get on ive only ever really used angled sash interior so ill stick to it 

any ideas on a good oil brush looking for a 2.5 angel sash to panel doors, door linings ,architrave ect 

thanks for all the reply s guys


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, i'd get a 1.5" AS Alpha too I really liked it. The 2.5" angled oval Picasso has quickly become my go to brush but didn't really like the 1.5" Picasso. Speak to Sarah at TDS and she'll look after you i'm sure


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

For oil I like a chinex. I tried a corona ox hair but I didn't find it to be worth the high price.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

A Ford Focus will never do what an Audi R8 can do no matter who drives it. Brushes are the same way.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> A Ford Focus will never do what an Audi R8 can do no matter who drives it. Brushes are the same way.


Please explain deeper, Jack :thumbsup:


----------

